# Cycling in Oregon



## toby99 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi.

I'm from Germany and I consider to take part in an exchange to USA. 
Some people told that the best addresses for cyclist are Colorado, California and Oregon and than i've found this board on the internet, so are there many/any cyclists in Oregon and also Races, cause i do them, too. Which are the best places (cities) for cycling?
Thanks for helping me
greets
toby 

PS. I'll post this allso in the corresponding subboards


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

toby99 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm from Germany and I consider to take part in an exchange to USA.
> Some people told that the best addresses for cyclist are Colorado, California and Oregon and than i've found this board on the internet, so are there many/any cyclists in Oregon and also Races, cause i do them, too. Which are the best places (cities) for cycling?
> ...


Oregon is great for cycling. Lots of good roads, and you can ride all year long if you don't mind riding in the rain. 

Oregon also has a very active racing community. 

If you want more information on racing in oregon go to: 

www.obra.org


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

This time of year, cyclocross is HUGE. The singlespeed worlds for CCX is here this year. But yea, no matter what kind of riding you do, we have something for ya


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

When folks say huge, they really mean it. There is a series of races called Cross Crusade. The first race this year had 1078 racers that showed up. That's huge!


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Oregon is great. Climate wise, very similar to Baden. Washington and Northern California are also excellent. Oregon has a very good race scene as stated above. Washington and Northern California are also excellent with very competitive racing. As for cities ... Portland, Seattle, Eugene, Bend, Wenatchee/Chelan, Spokane, Davis and around the Santa Rosa area are all tremendous for different reasons. The west side of the Cascade Mtn ranges runs north to south and you will find milder weather to the west with wet winters and mild low humidity summers. East of the Cascades will be colder with various amounts of snow fall and hot dry summers.


----------

